# Beds



## LionBunn (Jul 18, 2011)

I was curious about what type of bed i could buy or make for frankie to sleep on. He had a straw mat but he ate that more than he layed on it. That hard plastic bottom can't be comfy. I thought about those cozy beds at the pet store but i'm afraid he'll chew it up. Any ideas would be great! thanks


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi your Frankie is adorable.

I have bought beds and little sofa for my bunnies HA they peeon them.

I made them blankets and pillowsout of flannelette and fleece.

Buttercup & Daisy Maeare good they won't eat them, they may put holes in them, that's ok. Now Winston is the Brat and pees all over them. In his and Vega's cage I have ceramic tile. They actually like as it's cool for them. They have a large NIC cage that I made for them.

If yours likes the straw mat I would just keeping buying them forhim. Eating them is ok as it's good fibre.

Susan

Pictures of your Bunny please.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know how to put pics in the post.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 18, 2011)

Could i try a towel? The straw mats aren't cheap to have him eat 1 every week.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG what a cute little fur ball.

I actually use towels (I bought a bunch of hand towels from Walmart) in Winston & Vega's cage. Winston tends to pee on them (bad litter box habits). They are good they don't chew them.

So yes I would ude towels just make sure he doesn't chew the towels.

Susan


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you. He's a good lil guy. Lovable too. I'm keeping an eye the towel. If he doesn't chew it then i'll put a nicer, thicker towel. He's good about using the potty with an accident once in awhile.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 19, 2011)

I think frankie would rather lay on the plastic ,maybe because it feels cool. He kicked the towel out of the way and did the same w/ that straw mat too. I'll jsut let'em lay on the plastic.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2011)

Our Nikki is the same--she kicks everything out of her pan and lays on the plastic. Bunnies, go figure.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 19, 2011)

Nancy, is that a straw mat your bunny is on in your pic?


----------



## jerseywool704 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey!
I've tried towels and cat beds for my bunny and she just ended up chewing them apart! But those two are worth a shot, cat beds are pretty cheap at places like Walmart and Target.


----------

